# Fruit Drops - New Kindle Fire Game (Match 3 puzzle)



## bullbitz (Aug 13, 2012)

Greetings Kboarders!

I would like to introduce our new Match three puzzle game app. My wife 
again participated in creating this game, she did the voice over
and designing of the last 15 levels, and QA of the game.

The gameplay is similar to my previous game "candy game", but now
instead of candies - we have fruits!, this game should be similarly
addictive as compared with other popular match three puzzle games,
but it's up to you to find out.

Fruit Drops - New Kindle Fire Game (match 3 puzzle)

http://www.amazon.com/Fruit-Drops-Match-three-puzzle/dp/B00EKDZEF4/

Fruit Drops begins as a simple match three board game and gradually increases difficulties as obstacles are added and level objectives becomes more challenging.

* Fruity! -Addictive match three puzzle game.
* Multiple objectives,challenges and obstacles
* 15 juicy power up combinations!
* Each level presents you with unique Objectives and Challenges.
* Obstacles mixed with unique level board shapes will keep you swapping and swiping fruits for more!
* Make delicious cascades. Chained power-up madness to level up!

http://www.amazon.com/Fruit-Drops-Match-three-puzzle/dp/B00EKDZEF4/










































http://www.amazon.com/Fruit-Drops-Match-three-puzzle/dp/B00EKDZEF4/


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

You just made my husband happy.


----------



## bullbitz (Aug 13, 2012)

cinisajoy said:


> You just made my husband happy.


Enjoy! it has 80 levels now! thank you!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yay, I totally love the candy game you guys made. I play it pretty much each night before I turn in. 
Snapped this one up too. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## bullbitz (Aug 13, 2012)

Atunah said:


> Yay, I totally love the candy game you guys made. I play it pretty much each night before I turn in.
> Snapped this one up too. Can't wait to try it.


Thank you Atunah! I'm hoping that you will love fruit drops as much as you loved candy game


----------



## bullbitz (Aug 13, 2012)

If you have not updated your version, game is now updated with 100 levels and a new obstacle "fruit pie".


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Wohoo, thank you. Still love this game.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Fantastic.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Does this update automatically? My granddaughter loves this game so I already have it. How do I get it to update? Remove it from my HD then reload?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

If it is an app from Amazon and the process is the same as on my original Fire, go to the Apps tab, select Store to get the menu icon on the bottom of the screen, select the menu icon, and then select the download option. This should bring up a list of apps with available updates. Select upfate for the appropriate app.

Removing and redownloading might remove completed levela and high scores.


----------

